# Rogue - Rainey Falls



## markblatter (Oct 1, 2011)

Launching Saturday on the W&S section.

What are the minimum and ideal flows to run center chute at Rainey Falls?

Am I nuts to even think about this? I'm in a 14' cataraft.

thanks, Mark


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Run it and read it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

You should be good to go. People run the center chute all the time in the late summer and fall when the water is much lower. There should also be enough water to run the fish ladder (AKA lining channel).


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I remember many years ago a friend of mine said, "I didn't drive this far with my rig just to run down a damn fish ladder!"


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

David L said:


> I remember many years ago a friend of mine said, "I didn't drive this far with my rig just to run down a damn fish ladder!"


Good thing I live close to the put in.


----------



## markblatter (Oct 1, 2011)

I've done the fish ladder twice at low water and find it a PIA. Looks like higher water this trip. Thanks for the advice(?)


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

To answer the OP's question, I would say that much below 1500cfs the middle chute will be getting pretty tight. Definitely will be no maneuvering once you drop in at any but the larger flows anyway. 

The fish ladder can be a PIA, however if you line up well at the top you are unlikely to get stuck or need to line the boat. At higher water flows this summer (2500+cfs) I believe that several commercial boats were wrapped in the fish ladder though. So definitely pays to be careful no matter which route you take. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

In a 14' round boat you can run it down to 1,000 cfs at least (from personal experience). But, a raft will tend to back up water behind it a little bit at the top and generate a bit of a flush to push you through, kind of like the but dam you make to flush your body down the Tate Creek slide. Cats tend to have a little more difficulty when it's lower, but you've got plenty of water to shoot right down it now. It's all in the lining up at the entry. Once you are in it there isn't really anything you can do to maneuver anyway. Just push your oar handles forward and enjoy the ride:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNeixfDzHZY&index=13&list=LLvuV5rNdgEFwlGHSlLrpu6g

This drone video shows you the line to take to get to the top of the drop:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5wsOCux1vc


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting video and talking heads! 

That's the damndest stuff, the middle shoot, and the Rogue in general. So much different than all the other stuff I've ever boated down in the southwest, or even rivers back east really. PNW boating is unique, you have some cool stuff up there, hang on to it, cause no one else really has that stuff.
End buzzed post on the Buzz.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

The Rogue is defintely a unique experience. I love all those great Idaho rivers, but the Rogue will always be my favorite.


----------

